# What do you think?



## vickletiggz (Aug 28, 2009)

What do you think about begging or sob storys to promote sales for artwork?
Is there any minor rules against it , probably nettiquette, right? Does it bother you? Are you all for the sad storys? Would it make you honestly want to buy a persons work more? I'm just curious,because i've been seeing it alot more lately. I'm not really for or against, just lookin for opinions and curious of others thoughts


----------



## TheKyleIsHere (Aug 28, 2009)

Honestly, I'm just inclined to ignore it. You might as well be saying "You won't buy my stuff on any normal occasion, but I'll try to guilt trip you."

There are a very select few artists that I would actually buy art from, had I the money. A sob story isn't going to change that list one bit.


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 28, 2009)

They suck.  Balls.


----------



## TopazThunder (Aug 28, 2009)

If I know for a fact that the person really is in a bind of some kind, I at the very least sympathize. Since I'm trying to scrape together funds with commissions myself though, it won't make me any more inclined to buy their work. 

If they're using their sob stories for attention or leverage though? I lose a little respect for them as artist and as people.


----------



## Azerane (Aug 29, 2009)

I don't really notice either way. It doesn't bother me.


----------



## Fuzzle (Aug 29, 2009)

You guys...:'< If you don't buy my $150 commission option, they are going to put down my dog snuzzles.


----------



## Voodoowolf (Aug 30, 2009)

what bothers me is the times people use their pets for commissions.... just my opinion but if you dont have the money to take care of the pet for say a vet visit or something simple like that (not talking surgery and other major stuff that doesnt happen every day) you shouldnt have the pet sorry just not fair if you cant take care of them....


----------



## vickletiggz (Aug 30, 2009)

Voodoowolf said:


> what bothers me is the times people use their pets for commissions.... just my opinion but if you dont have the money to take care of the pet for say a vet visit or something simple like that (not talking surgery and other major stuff that doesnt happen every day) you shouldnt have the pet sorry just not fair if you cant take care of them....



I agree :/


----------



## Feeka-chan (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't care about such sob stories at all. I only take a look at the examples and prices an artist has linked in the post. If I like them, I'll perhaps commission them. If not, I don't care anyway.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 30, 2009)

I usually ignore them.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 30, 2009)

i don't buy art so it does not bug me.


----------



## vickletiggz (Aug 30, 2009)

Feeka-chan said:


> I don't care about such sob stories at all. I only take a look at the examples and prices an artist has linked in the post. If I like them, I'll perhaps commission them. If not, I don't care anyway.


  Probably how it should be


----------



## Greykitty (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't pay attention to them.  I don't buy art anyways, except to help out friends here and there.  
I find most of the time the art is not that great of quality so they feel the only way to get money is to post up some sob story about how they're losing their house or whatever.  If it's that bad why do they still have internet?  why are they still going to furrycons?  why are you still eating out?
I have seen so many that post their sad little story then brag about the new crap they bought rather than "fixing" their "financial issues".


----------

